# Advice on Hot Glue Guns



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

After having looked online I have to say I'm more confused then ever when it comes to what works well and not. I often will look at an item and give the reviews a good look over to see if there is any consistency in their findings. More times than not you can attribute the bad reviews to either lack of how to use something or just plain junk. Now so far it appears glue guns are relatively cheap but I detest buying junk and having to replace something often so I try to be smart about these purchases. I'd rather pay a bit more and get quality then buy cheap and often which turns out to be more expensive and time consuming. I also don't want to beta test a product. 

This all came up when I needed a hot glue gun to use while working on a planer sled to secure the shims. I went to my tool chest where I knew I had my father-in-law's old Craftsman hot glue gun and glue sticks. They've been there for years. Glue gun, glue sticks......where's the power cable? No where to be found is the power cable..........Can't say whether this gun works or not so I go looking anywhere i might have a cable that works but nothing close and Sears doesn't have nay information on this anywhere. So I make a quick cable to test and make sure it even works which it does but now need to find a proper cable or buy a new hot glue gun.

I'm a very experienced Amazon buyer but can tell you their reviews are a mess. Say you're looking at a abc123 model Netgear router , I know this is a woodworking forum...., the reviews you'll find seem to cover every Netgear model out there, not necessarily the one you are looking at so the reviews are a mess and not very useful. Hot glue guns seem to be about the same so fairly worthless. 

I have two choices, search for a proper cable and use what I have (preferable) not because I'm cheap but rather because I would rather use what I already have then throw away something that works away or buy a new hot glue gun. Of course there's the sentimental value of it being my FIL's old glue gun to consider as well. 

So anyone have a good source for 110V power cables? If not, have any suggestions on a good hot glue gun that should last and works properly. I see lots of reviews that say things like "glue runs out when it's not needed", "broke after 2 uses", "doesn't work at all".....and I have no desire to go through that process. I mean it's a hot glue gun, how difficult is it to get one that works and lasts?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This low cost glue gun is well over 25 years old and has never missed a beat. Probably because they aren't used as often as most other tools they have a long life and can be bought on Ebay for from $4.00 to about $35.00 dollars. Go middle of the price range and you will probably one day leave it to your son!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a couple. One really cheap and, one I just bought for around $26 USD. The new one heats faster and hotter @100 watts. It's a Chandler "Heavy Duty Commercial" model. Found it on Amazon. I really like it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm happy with this glue gun from Amazon. I like the longer nozzle and dual heat temperatures. Plus it doesn't drip like the others, and actually stands up on its own when you're waiting for it to heat or while setting up for the next glue operation. It also heats up quickly. It seems like other glue guns take forever to get to the point where the glue actually begins to melt. For under $25 I think it's a steal.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FN6MC7T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sreilly said:


> After having looked online I have to say I'm more confused then ever when it comes to what works well and not. I often will look at an item and give the reviews a good look over to see if there is any consistency in their findings. More times than not you can attribute the bad reviews to either lack of how to use something or just plain junk. Now so far it appears glue guns are relatively cheap but I detest buying junk and having to replace something often so I try to be smart about these purchases. I'd rather pay a bit more and get quality then buy cheap and often which turns out to be more expensive and time consuming. I also don't want to beta test a product.
> 
> This all came up when I needed a hot glue gun to use while working on a planer sled to secure the shims. I went to my tool chest where I knew I had my father-in-law's old Craftsman hot glue gun and glue sticks. They've been there for years. Glue gun, glue sticks......where's the power cable? No where to be found is the power cable..........Can't say whether this gun works or not so I go looking anywhere i might have a cable that works but nothing close and Sears doesn't have nay information on this anywhere. So I make a quick cable to test and make sure it even works which it does but now need to find a proper cable or buy a new hot glue gun.
> 
> ...



Here is one you might get to work:

https://laptopparts.com.au/ac-adaptor-charger-replacement-power-cable-lead-2-prong.html


I see where most guys are just rewiring a cord direct to their glue guns. If you do be sure to use a clothes iron or waffle iron or portable heater cord that are designed for high heat appliances.
hope this helps,
Herb


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

This one is a little more pricey but it is the best one I have used and we have had it for more than 20 years.


https://www.amazon.com/3M-Applicato...sprefix=hot+glue+gun+pro,aps,197&sr=8-55&th=1


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Thanks for the assist guys......I think I have this covered now. Will try the wire cord 1st and then if that fails go for the new gun.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

@sreilly,
The type of cord suggested by Herb must be commonly available in the U S. My Apple computer uses one, so do various (telecomms) routers and modems.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Why would a laptop have a heat resistant power cord? That's what Herb is referring to; some cords are rated specifically ((sheath and insulation) for use with heat generating appliances (just in case there was a misunderstanding).
https://www.amazon.ca/PRIME-HC10060...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0022NH72W

Yeh, I know, wrong female connector.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Why would a laptop have a heat resistant power cord? That's what Herb is referring to; some cords are rated specifically ((sheath and insulation) for use with heat generating appliances (just in case there was a misunderstanding).
> https://www.amazon.ca/PRIME-HC10060...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0022NH72W
> 
> Yeh, I know, wrong female connector.


Not sure that the one I showed is heat resistant, not sure the female would even fit. After I posted that I got to thinking, that sure looks like a computer/printer lead. I think the female end is too large.
My wife had the same one Steve is showing, for her craft work, and if I recall it just had a regular 16 ga. cord. I think that a person could direct wire a 16 ga. or larger cord on the gun without too much problem.
HErb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Steve...see this thread...I asked the same question a while ago...got some really good replies...hope it helps...

https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/138537-hot-glue-gun-recommendation.html


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Why would a laptop have a heat resistant power cord? That's what Herb is referring to; some cords are rated specifically ((sheath and insulation) for use with heat generating appliances (just in case there was a misunderstanding).
> https://www.amazon.ca/PRIME-HC10060...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0022NH72W
> 
> Yeh, I know, wrong female connector.


Dan, would heat resistance be a requirement? Provided the cord can carry sufficient current, it looks to me like it would be more or less insulated from the heat in the handle, by the receptacle into which it plugs.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

To test the old glue gun I used a standard lamp cord and had 2 wire connectors on the end to attach to the pins. While this works fine and is appropriately sized for the voltage/amperage it isn't secure as a molded end. Not realizing until just now I actually have a cable like that within inches of the gun. I have a Canon battery charger not 6 inches away on my desk with the same cord as the laptop cord which I also tried last night. The spacing of the pins is a bit narrower on the cord but flexible enough to work. If needed I could split the connector, trim it slightly and .......wait for it......glue it back together.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have three or four glue guns. I find them at garage sales and the only reason I buy them is for the glue sticks that come with them. What I have found is that there is no difference between the good ones and the Dollar store ones. Sure one might heat up a little faster but once they are up to operating temperature they all just melt glue.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is a very common power cord. Here is a link on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Listed-Cable-Replacement-Power-Prong/dp/B0025ZPX6O?SubscriptionId=AKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q&tag=duckduckgo-d-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0025ZPX6O


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

The power cord is only charging the battery, not directly creating the heat!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like the connector on my club's coffee pot. Two pins, oversized connector. Check a second hand shop, some have bins filled with all kinds of cords and cables. Take the gun with you. Porbably cost a buck or two. I hate tossing a perfectly good item for lack of small, misplaced part.

can't stop myself: Just stick with it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Try This One*



Biagio said:


> Dan, would heat resistance be a requirement? Provided the cord can carry sufficient current, it looks to me like it would be more or less insulated from the heat in the handle, by the receptacle into which it plugs.


Good point, Biagio. It would certainly be covered by the Electrical Code here, but I can't say for sure. Mine's only 40Watts. The P/N on mycord is* Rythm RP-22* .looks very similar to the missing one.

Would this one work?
https://www.amazon.ca/Fosmon-Standa...=p&keywords=power+cords&qid=1569441335&sr=8-3
It says it's "universal"


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

I bought a Dewalt ( DWHT750928 ) temp gun, and their glue sticks from HD. I use it to stick parts to the router planer sled, works great. I also use white masking tape and place a strip on the sled and a strip in work piece. Place glue to a piece and stick to sled, There is no clean up. the gun was around $30.00. It also works great for holding table saw miter bars to new sled.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Steve Pack said:


> I bought a Dewalt ( DWHT750928 ) temp gun, and their glue sticks from HD. I use it to stick parts to the router planer sled, works great. I also use white masking tape and place a strip on the sled and a strip in work piece. Place glue to a piece and stick to sled, There is no clean up. the gun was around $30.00. It also works great for holding table saw miter bars to new sled.


Will blue masking tape work too?
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Will blue masking tape work too?
> Herb


too low of a modulus...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"too low of a modulus..."

Could you please explain, PLEASE.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

harrysin said:


> "too low of a modulus..."
> 
> Could you please explain, PLEASE.


Numerous definitions but, elasticity measurement is probably applicable, here. I don't detect any stretch differences between the beige, green or blue. None are all that stretchy.:wink:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee Valley is selling a masking tape for holding glued parts together. I think it might have a little extra stretch. It's also not as brittle as most masking tapes are.


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

Only if you use blue glue sticks. No it will work but is much more expense for something that goes in the trash in a few minutes. I used blue, then i looked at the big wad of tape in trash can and decided I needed a cheaper tape. I use 2 inch wide 1.5 inch wide and 1 inch wide tape depending on the application.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well the bag for the power cord arrived yesterday from Amazon....unsealed and empty. Another call to Amazon to make. Somewhere in the US Postal system is a power cord wandering around looking for a home, lost and afraid. C'mon guys, seal the blasted bag. I called and told the rep I'd like to be able to return the cable and was informed it was easy. I informed her that was going to be far harder then she thinks because it had to be located first. I mean how many places could it be between Ky and Va? She started to see the picture shortly. 

After informing her the bag made it totally unscathed but also unsealed she started to realize the true nature of the problem, big opening and no cable. She informed me the replacement would arrive on Monday but if you didn't get the first on how can it be a replacement? Thankfully this doesn't happen too often.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> Numerous definitions but, elasticity measurement is probably applicable, here. I don't detect any stretch differences between the beige, green or blue. None are all that stretchy.:wink:


Thank you Gene, that's a new one on me. It reminds me of some years ago I and a late member would exchange posts using the biggest, most obscure words in the dictionary but making sense, sort of!


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

Before you buy that cord...Check the model number and make sure it will take 120 volts AC to operate. If it is made to run on a lower voltage you may fry the gun and be out the cost of the cord.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I actually have 2 hot glue guns. One with slim glue sticks I got for $1. The other was a gift, and I believe $ 5-6. I tested each, and they both seem to work just fine. Have had them for years. And have never had occasion to use either. I much prefer just using Titebond II, and glue-up jigs if need be.


----------



## ClimateCreator (Oct 1, 2019)

My favorite glue gun is my Ryobi 18v cordless. 
I use it all the time. Great if you're already using the Ryobi system.

CC


----------



## Rob Bragg (Feb 7, 2017)

It’s kinda strange but I have almost that exact glue gun and the cord is fixed to the gun! It’s probably as old as the one you show. They must have made a couple of different models of them. Hope you can get yours working ok.


----------

